# Reliving childhood, one calorie at a time (ice cream cupcakes)



## Daniel (Jan 6, 2010)

YouTube - How to make cupcakes in ice cream cones


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 6, 2010)

...Cupcakes...Icing sugar and sprinkles...Isn't that the recipe for how to 'not sleep for three days straight??"


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG! I'm sure she used fat free icing, but she didn't put enough on. Gag, I wonder how many calories that thing is?!


----------



## Domo (Jan 6, 2010)

Jazzey said:


> ...Cupcakes...Icing sugar and sprinkles...Isn't that the recipe for how to 'not sleep for three days straight??"


Not unless that you eat so much that you have to go sleep it off :lol:

Like Christmas lunch, everyone goes and has an afternoon nap to rest their mouths and bellies...or maybe that's an Australian thing :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 6, 2010)

Shhhh, STP!!!  Let's not ruin the visual image of that thing.


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

I would go into a sugar coma!


----------

